# صناعة تنر بدون الرائحة



## مازن81 (6 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اخوني ماهي الطريقة لتصنيع تنر عديم الرائحة او تعديل تنر ليصبح عديم الراحة

(( المقصود التنر المستخدم كامذيب للدهانات سريعة الجفاف اي ليس الجازولين ولا الوايت سبريت )) 

اتمنى المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## مازن81 (9 يناير 2011)

مشاهدات كثيرة لكن بدون ردود
اذا كان ما اطلبه لايمكن صناعته
فأعلمونا لكي لا يطول الانتظار
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (15 يناير 2011)

50% تلوين +50% ميثيل اثيل كيتون


----------



## مازن81 (15 يناير 2011)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> 50% تلوين +50% ميثيل اثيل كيتون



جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل على هذا الرد الذي طال انتظاره


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## publicsoft (23 ديسمبر 2011)

لو سمحتوا لى ممكن توضيح أكثر عن *50% تلوين +50% ميثيل اثيل كيتون*​


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

لايوجد ثنر بدون رائحة والتركيبة السالفة الذكر ستكون مكلفة جدا وممكن ادخال 25% ميثانول من ال 50% الخاصة بالميثيل اثيل كيتون


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (29 ديسمبر 2011)

انا بضم رأى لرأى الاستاذ محمد اسماعيل فعلا لا يوجد ابدا ثنر بدون رائحة وممكن تقلل الرائحة لكن بدون فمستحيله 
وممكن تبدل بدل التولوين مادة زيلين وياريت توضح الغرض من ثنر بدون رائحة لكى نعرف نفيدك اكثر


----------



## مازن81 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء
التنر الذي قصدته يوجد مثيل له من شركة صفرا السعودية وطلبت عونكم بسبب انقطاعه كثيرا من الاسواق
استخداماته كثيرة لكن مايهمني منه انني استخدمه لتنظيف الاقمشة من زيوت واوساخ من خلال عملية التصنيع بسبب قوته وتطايره السريع وعدم تركه اثر لرائحة التنر واذا وجد اي خلل من الاسباب التي ذكرتها يؤثر جدا على عملي


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بالنسبة لموضوع ثنر بدون رائحة فده صعب جدا لكن لو انت عاوز ثنر يكون بمفعول قوى ورائحته مقبوله ممكن تستخدم ميثانول وتضيف له الزيلين والبيوتل اسيتات او الميك(ميثيل ايثيل كيتون)


----------



## رسلان ابوليل (4 يناير 2012)

عزيزي مازن 
اذا كان طبيعت عملك لا تتعلق بالمواد الكيماوية والصناعات الكيماوية كما فهمت من ردك فلا انصحك بالتجربة وسوف يكون الموضوع عليك صعب لان اسماء المواد الكيماوية دقيق جداً ، وفقك الله


----------



## مازن81 (6 يناير 2012)

رسلان ابوليل قال:


> عزيزي مازن
> اذا كان طبيعت عملك لا تتعلق بالمواد الكيماوية والصناعات الكيماوية كما فهمت من ردك فلا انصحك بالتجربة وسوف يكون الموضوع عليك صعب لان اسماء المواد الكيماوية دقيق جداً ، وفقك الله



جزاك الله خيرا اخي رسلان على النصيحة فاستنتاجك من خلال ردي الاخير هو منطقي 

لكن والخطأ مني في التعبير فانا اعمل في مجال الدهانات ولدي معرفة بسيطة بامور الكيماويات ولكن المطلوب مني هو التنر الذي سوف يستخدم للغرض المذكور


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

تفاعل ومشاركات حميدة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 يناير 2015)

*
رد متأخر
تنر تعنى - مخفف - - صفه وليس اسم - وله عشرات التركيبات - وكل تركيبه - تناسب الغرض المطلوب
شركات الدهانات مثلا - تصنع لكل تركيبة دهان - المخفف - التنر - الخاص بها
لنصل الى بيت القصيد
المذيب المطلوب لازالة البقع من المنسوجات اثناء التصنيع - لا علاقه له بتركيبات المخففات - الثنر .

هو مذيب واحد وليس تركيبه - يورد للمصانع ويستخدم بمسدسات الرش على البقعه مباشره .*


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

ردعلمى تشكر علية م /محمود


----------

